# He listens!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

After our walk I took Ollie to the baseball fields for a little experiment. This field is very large, and completely enclosed and nobody was around (well some kids nearby, that's it). I've NEVER let him off leash before outside of our yard. I let him go and he wandered around a bit and would look back at me. He'd wander some more, a little further. Here's the clincher--EVERY time I called him back he'd come RUNNING back! I was so proud of him! I wish I had treats with me--next time I'll bring some. When I told him it was "time to go home" he walked to the gate, sat down and waited for me to attach his leash. What a good boy! And I seriously doubted he would obey "come" since in our yard he seems to have selective hearing. It was an interesting experiment.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go Ollie!! :aktion033: That's so great that he comes when you call him!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Good Boy, Ollie!! :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Good boy!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That's so great Ollie :chili: Bogie is great with commands in the house, not so much outside. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

way to go Ollie :rochard: :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian: I would never try that with Matilda she would run away  maybe she needs to visit Ollie for awhile


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Hooray for Ollie :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pam, that is wonderful. Ollie is such a good boy!! My two would be in the next parish as soon as I let them go. I've never let them off leash as I don't trust them to come when called - I really need to work on that, seriously.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is so wonderful!!! What a good boy he is!! Yeaaaaa Ollie!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats So Great!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

That's fantastic! :aktion033:
I wish I could let Lizzie off leash too but apparently she has episodes of deafness so it's not gonna happen soon.


----------



## tippy9876 (Jul 19, 2008)

That is great!!! These pups are such lovers it's nice to see Ollie will stay within sight of you!! I have a 4 month old that we walk on a leash to get him used to it, but he's such a baby about being away from us we didn't used to use one. I'm hoping he actually outgrows it - I'd like him to run and play in the dogie park- but it's nice to know yours will stay with you! definitely bring some treats next tine, but I think the little dogs are more attached than we give 'em credit for!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

That's great! You know you're doing something right when they are that obedient. :thmbup: But one word of caution from personal experience: be careful if you let him loose in an area that is not enclosed. Riley is really good about staying with me. He is just more laid back and stays close, generally. But Tucker gave me a real scare a few weeks ago. We had been letting them both run around our front yard whenever we were outside and they did really well with stopping and coming back when we'd do the "come" command. So we had gotten pretty comfortable with having them out there. But, on this one particular day, someone walked up the opposite side of the street and Tucker took off like a rocket. NOTHING I said even got his attention and he darted right across the street without slowing down. Had a car been coming, there's no way they would have seen him before it was too late. I tried again and he did ok for a few times, but then something similar happened. He was chasing a jogger on the sidewalk and wouldn't stop for anything...of course, the jogger wouldn't slow down so I could catch Tucker, either, and SHE ran across the street with Tucker close on her heels! I finally told her she was going to have to stop a minute so I could get him. :angry: So now we only take them out in the front yard without their leash later at night when there is less activity. Although people are walking up until 10:00 at night or later around here, at least the activity is greatly diminished.

We'd love to get them to the point they will come EVERY time we call and not have that selective hearing! 

Debbie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jul 27 2008, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611871


> That's great! You know you're doing something right when they are that obedient. :thmbup: But one word of caution from personal experience: be careful if you let him loose in an area that is not enclosed. Riley is really good about staying with me. He is just more laid back and stays close, generally. But Tucker gave me a real scare a few weeks ago. We had been letting them both run around our front yard whenever we were outside and they did really well with stopping and coming back when we'd do the "come" command. So we had gotten pretty comfortable with having them out there. But, on this one particular day, someone walked up the opposite side of the street and Tucker took off like a rocket. NOTHING I said even got his attention and he darted right across the street without slowing down. Had a car been coming, there's no way they would have seen him before it was too late. I tried again and he did ok for a few times, but then something similar happened. He was chasing a jogger on the sidewalk and wouldn't stop for anything...of course, the jogger wouldn't slow down so I could catch Tucker, either, and SHE ran across the street with Tucker close on her heels! I finally told her she was going to have to stop a minute so I could get him. :angry: So now we only take them out in the front yard without their leash later at night when there is less activity. Although people are walking up until 10:00 at night or later around here, at least the activity is greatly diminished.
> 
> We'd love to get them to the point they will come EVERY time we call and not have that selective hearing!
> 
> Debbie[/B]


That's a great reminder, thanks!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Good Boy! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

